# Kamer



## Chimel

Weet iemand of "kamer" een precieze betekenis heeft in kunstgeschiedenis?

De contekst is de volgende: er is sprake van een reeks van vier wandtapijten die na restauratie weer te zien zullen zijn. Dan luidt de zin:

"Dit project laat toe om de volledige serie in de zalen van het Museum te presenteren. Voorbeelden van goede 17de eeuwse *kamers* zijn uitzonderlijk."

Kan "kamer" hier iets zoals "volledige reeks (wandtapijten)" betekenen? Anders begrijp ik de zin helemaal niet...

Alvast bedankt voor elke hulp (klopt dit: "voor elke hulp"?).


----------



## Frank06

Beste,

Op basis van de context kan ik niet echt met een andere betekenis op de proppen komen dan... kamer (woonkamer, slaapkamer, leefruimte, ...).

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## Chimel

En je zou ook niet "kamer" gebruiken voor een (museum)zaal?


----------



## Joannes

In zoverre je een kamer als expositieruimte gebruikt, kan dat inderdaad, ja. Maar je zou niet elke museumzaal een kamer noemen.


----------



## Chimel

OK, bedankt alleszins. Ik zal proberen bij de opdrachtgever te informeren...

Als jullie het ook niet weten, dan ben ik wat gerustgesteld.


----------



## Sauv

In bijvoorbeeld het gemeentemuseum in Den Haag heb je inderdaad 'kamers' uit specifieke eeuwen, met speciale wandkleden en meubels uit die eeuw. Ik denk dat zoiets ermee bedoeld wordt.


----------



## Chimel

Bedankt voor deze interessante opmerking !


----------

